

Sorry HTML 5, mobile apps are used more than the web - jmitcheson
http://gigaom.com/mobile/sorry-html-5-mobile-apps-are-used-more-than-the-web

======
mrpollo
only because apps have had better traction and have a billion dollar industry
behind it, its comparing the wilderness with the walled garden

